# Dog park vandalism/threats



## Little Brown Jug (Dec 7, 2010)

The town recently had a dog park set up after a group of people got together and pushed. For most of the winter/spring we were just using one of the ball fields. But when they came back in use of course we couldn't use it plus it wasn't fully fenced in, holes in certain areas that we blocked with any pieces of wood or objects we could find. Anyways finally the town gave the big green light to having a dog park. Nobody was told where it would be just that the town had a spot in mind and we would find out shortly. The town ended up tearing down a playground that was old, no longer seen as safe and that they didn't want to repair I guess. There are a lot of familes that still used it and of course they were very upset, and the people that lived around the park were very upset and blamed us! We had no idea where the park was going, we had no say, the town chose the spot and that was that. One of the people that lives right next to the park is an older man and he would come out during a pack run and yell/create a big scene. We were getting nasty comments by people and just generally wasn't taken nicely.

Well the comments stopped I guess, I haven't heard any recently but then things started happening, holes being cut in the fence, chicken bones being scattered around, broken glass/blades being buried in the sand areas and just the other day someone was seen running out of the park with a bucket during the night. One of the dog owners went the next morning and was told by one of the neighbors, when she looked there was a big wet, dark spot on the grass. It was greasy, found out later it was something that is used often for bear bait! No idea if it will make the dogs sick if they lick it (which they likely will given the chance) and who knows if the loser put anything in it to poision the dogs. There's been bears seen around town a few weeks ago, nothing recently but its dangerous. What is wrong with people!?


----------



## Sprocket (Oct 4, 2011)

That is really extreme. Is be torn between afraid for my dogs life and wanting to stick it to those people and keep coming.

The worst vandal we have had at our park is someone took teal spray paint and sprayed dots and squiggles on all the benches and random rocks on the trail. The next day "Napa Graffiti Patrol" was out fixing it.


----------



## Unosmom (May 3, 2009)

Wow, that's really scary, what the hell is wrong with people? Have you contacted the authorities?


----------



## Little Brown Jug (Dec 7, 2010)

I haven't but I think one of the dog park heads is and getting in contact with the town for clean up as well. Its just stupid. You don't like the dog park big freaking whoop just stay away from it. Its been wanted for a long time by many people not just from this town but from several towns around the area and even from tourist who think its awesome. Grow up, its just childish. And to put bear bait around when there have been sightings of bears in and around town is a huge danger not just for the dogs but for the people in that area! I just don't understand people. Is a dog park really that bad? Everyone is VERY good about clean up, we don't cause any kind of trouble we respect the rules. Just crazy how some people can get.

Its so sad too, so many people are so happy about this park, the dogs are so happy, they're having fun, socalizing, exercising and theres these people that are putting a big black cloud over it.


----------



## Dude and Bucks Mamma (May 14, 2011)

People in our area bitch about our dog park ALL the time. 

The one I hear about most is "I shouldn't have to spend my tax dollars on a park so other people can take their dogs to play". I always respond with, "Well, I don't have kids nor do I even like them yet my tax dollars are going towards public schools".

My favorite thing to inform them of is that the dog park they complain about having to pay for isn't actually paid for by tax payers... 

Honestly, that park isn't one I would take my dogs to. You have had so many things happen before. Likely it's only a handful of people doing things but it's enough of a risk to my dogs that I wouldn't take them there. I'm sorry you guys finally got a park and that it's not working out so well.


----------



## Little Brown Jug (Dec 7, 2010)

Yeah, the boyfriend feels the same way. He doesn't think I should take the dogs there anymore, its just asking for trouble and neither of us wants anything to happen to our boys. Just so sad. There isn't even an idiots at the park for once. Usually every park has its few idiots that ruin everything, aggressive dogs or are just trouble themselves. Everyone is so good, all the dogs get along great and are well behaved. Boone and Woof are the only "jerks" really so I only bring them there when no one else is around to avoid creating problems. Great for Woof as its the only time he can run free.

We won't be back there any time soon.


----------



## Kassandra (Jun 6, 2012)

I can't believe that fellow NLers would do this.. If you don't like it then ignore it or something! I *thought* that most of us here were sane, guess I was wrong hwell: Then again.. we are so beind on _everything_ that I shouldn't be too surprised about it.. I think dog parks are such a great idea as long as people are responsible and I hate the idiots that ruin all the fun!!

I hope everything gets sorted out soon and it will be safe to use again


----------



## MollyWoppy (Mar 19, 2010)

Ha, we had the same problem in our little town. Not to the extent of vandalism or intent to injure the dogs, thank goodness but the bitching and letters to the paper, complaints against the noise, the cost etc.
Luckily this area is pretty dog friendly, so the park is very well used. The city put up high wooden fences to curb the noise problem, landscaped the exterior a bit and curtailed the hours. 
Some of the worst complainers were those who bought houses in the area after the dog park was opened, believe it or not.
I look on it as they are just miserable bastards who lead miserable lives with nothing better to do with their miserable time.
Oh yeah, Duke&BucksMamma, I say the exact same thing about the tax thing. Thats what society is about, you have to pay your part for even when it's for things you will never take advantage of. Suck it up.
I hope they get the physco that put the glass and razor blades in the sand, I mean, it's potentially children that could get injured, not only the dogs and their owners. That makes my blood boil. Unbelievable.


----------



## xchairity_casex (Oct 8, 2011)

see if anyone who takes there dogs to the park has an outdoor/ trail camera and see if they can put it out therea nd get a few snapshots/video of the person doing this thats what i would do!


----------



## thegoodstuff (May 12, 2010)

MollyWoppy said:


> I look on it as they are just miserable bastards who lead miserable lives with nothing better to do with their miserable time.


uh huh :thumb:


----------

